# BFN and normal AF in Oct, late AF...



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I was hoping someone may be able to give me a bit of advice.  We had a BFN result to our 2nd ICSI cycle in October.  For this cycle i only had 3 days worth of injections.  AF arrived pretty much when expected   however, I am now 5 days late for my next AF.....

I'm sure people are shouting at me to do a test, but I just find it soooo disappointing when you do a test and it's negative.  I was just hoping people on here may be able to give me some advice on whether this would be normal after a BFN and only 3 days worth of injections during the previous ICSI cycle...

Thanks!!

Betty x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry about your BFN hun, I can only speak from my own experiences hun but my cycles were very irregular after my bfn's  and from what i understand it is quite normal for af to be late. maybe set yourself a time scale that if you haven't come on by then test  good luck hun

pam xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi i had the same situation as u and i really didnt want to do a test and upset myself anymore but i did and sadly as always it was a bfn.  It can come late the second AF as your body is still recovering i would say if you are preg then your AF will not come so i would wait a little longer cause you normally find stress can cause it to stay away.  

Good luck thou hunny and hopefully u are xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

shyexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Pam,

We're due to have a day of knocking plaster off our walls today (isn't DIY great hehe) so hubby has just this second told me that we're going to go and get a test before we start on it..... v. nervous....

My AF was 2 weeks late after my first cycle, but I put that down to the fact that it ended in a very early miscarriage and expected it to take a little while to set it straight.

Pam - I see that you've now adopted and it appears to have taken you very little time - firstly congratulations!!!   I would love to adopt, even if I am going to be have children of my own, but when I e-mailed a few months ago I was told a) we can't until we know that we are going to give up any hope of having our own children  b) they're not taking anyone new on at the moment.  Wishing you lots of luck with your new addition  )


----------

